# Anyone have a sable like mine? Adult photos?



## Huckleberrysits

Hey all!
New to the forum membership wise, but been creepin around for awhile ?
Apologies for the long winded-ness! 
I recently got my boy a week ago and I am all sorts of confused on his color. I know there’s a bazillion threads on sables, and I swear I’ve combed them all and can’t quite find one like my guy. He’s for sure a purebred, awesome breeder, got him for potential SAR work or other competitive canine sports. I know no dog is a bad color, but we’d been hoping for a dark sable with that solid DDR build. 
Sire is dark sable, DDR lines all the way back. Dam is DDR on her Dams side, with a splash of WGSL way back. On her sires side she’s got WGSL. She’s a blanket black and red. 
I’ve been reading that when you cross a blk/red (or tan) with a sable, you often get a patterned sable. Is this true? Nothing against a lovely patterned sable, but was so hoping for just a non patterned sable. His parents have great pigment, but I didn’t realize there was even such a thing as patterned sable until after I got him. (Facepalm.) 
Any guesses on him? I know sables go crazy with their changes. Just looking for thoughts. Thanks and please share your photos of puppy to adult sables! 

I’ve attached photos of when he was born, 5 1/2 weeks, and now. Thanks so much for any input!


----------



## Huckleberrysits

Excuse me, no good dog is a bad color is what I meant to say ? 

Also here is Mom and Dad and one more of him at 7 weeks


----------



## KaiserAus

I think he might end up similar to his sire, but maybe not quite as dark. 

Here are some pics of my boy at 8 weeks, 12 weeks and now


----------



## Fodder

In the newborn litter photo it looks like 2 blacks, 1 (maybe 2) dark sables, and 3 (maybe 4) patterned sables. OP your pup looks like a patterned sable to me and I’d bet on him looking more like Kaiser’s dog in the replies.....not his sire. All those light points are a give away. Also looks like he’s inherited his mom’s coat.


----------



## Nigel

Any info available on the male?


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Huckleberrysits said:


> Thanks and please share your photos of puppy to adult sables!



10 weeks old:









2 years old:









6 years old:









12 years old:









SO interesting how they change!


Best of luck with your pup!
Moms


----------



## Clgkag

Here is my boy at 8 weeks and 4 years.


----------



## Huckleberrysits

Thanks everyone-and GORGEOUS dogs all around here. I just can’t get over the changes they go through, I never get sick of looking at the photos of them growing up. And yes there were two black pups and 5 sables. We were going off of temperament for what we wanted first and we’ll love him no matter how he turns out ?


----------



## atomic

Oh my goodness what an adorable little rolly poly you have there! I cannot help in terms of adult photos or much advice on how genetics work, BUT my pup is very similar to yours! His sire is a black and red WGSL and dam a sable Czech/DDR. He is colored similarly currently at eleven weeks


----------



## Huckleberrysits

Fodder said:


> In the newborn litter photo it looks like 2 blacks, 1 (maybe 2) dark sables, and 3 (maybe 4) patterned sables. OP your pup looks like a patterned sable to me and I’d bet on him looking more like Kaiser’s dog in the replies.....not his sire. All those light points are a give away. Also looks like he’s inherited his mom’s coat.


Thanks for the reply Fodder-I was trying to do this on my phone and the layout wasn't letting me reply directly but now I can! So a couple questions (I swear there is so much terminology and different this and that with color and pattern etc. I don't think i'll ever get it down!)


1. Is it possible to cross a blk/red or blk/tan with a sable and NOT get a patterned sable?

2. What would you call his dams coat? I know that coat length can vary quite a bit, especially in working lines, but would you call her a long hair, stock or otherwise? Or is she just "feathered" so to speak? Huck definitely has some ear floof that makes me think you're right about him getting her coat.

3. Just to clarify when you said he inherited her coat, you were referring to length, and not color, correct?

Thank you so much! I also don't know how you stand waiting to see how they turn out...part of the fun i guess!


----------



## Huckleberrysits

KaiserAus said:


> I think he might end up similar to his sire, but maybe not quite as dark.
> 
> Here are some pics of my boy at 8 weeks, 12 weeks and now


The breeder said pretty much the same thing...impossible to predict for sure, but he wouldn't be as dark as his sire. Your dog is gorgeous-I have to say I am in love with that face :x


----------



## Huckleberrysits

atomic said:


> Oh my goodness what an adorable little rolly poly you have there! I cannot help in terms of adult photos or much advice on how genetics work, BUT my pup is very similar to yours! His sire is a black and red WGSL and dam a sable Czech/DDR. He is colored similarly currently at eleven weeks


Oh my gosh SUPER similar! Your pup is adorable-I can't wait to see how they grow up!


----------



## KaiserAus

Thanks!

Sables are fun to watch grow and change - their coat goes through so many changes. My daughter says they are like those reversible sequins - one colour one way and a different colour the other, lol


----------



## atomic

Yes for sure we should keep in touch and compare their changes! And I agree Kaiser, I was just saying to my boyfriend how in some light Rio looks super dark and others really light ?. Like a chameleon dog lol


----------



## Huckleberrysits

KaiserAus said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sables are fun to watch grow and change - their coat goes through so many changes. My daughter says they are like those reversible sequins - one colour one way and a different colour the other, lol


Kaiser your daughter couldn't have said it better! It's totally like a reversible sequin, sometimes I get excited thinking he's darker, and then new light hits him and he looks just grey  But it really does change like that!


----------



## Huckleberrysits

atomic said:


> Yes for sure we should keep in touch and compare their changes! And I agree Kaiser, I was just saying to my boyfriend how in some light Rio looks super dark and others really light ?. Like a chameleon dog lol


Yes, lets!! I always see photos of sables that are darker, but really have a hard time finding those lighter sable pups. Closest one in resemblance to mine so far has been Kaiser (who's pup turned out magnificent!) I am going to attach some photos of mine at 10 weeks (current) but I am just one big struggle bus with the forum so I am attaching from my phone below. Also (to anyone else out there) if my replies seem weirdly spaced or timed, well, see latter sentence. My computer has the layout all funky.


----------



## Huckleberrysits

His stripe down his back is more pronounced in the photo, but it’s looking broader/blending with the rest of his coat (well, in the right light ?) 
I’ve also noticed a little black diamon in the middle of his tail.


----------



## atomic

Yep... almost identical! Rio has that prominent dark stripe too! Also they are very close in age - his DOB is June 23 so he just turned eleven weeks on Sunday


----------



## bengeslugger

I have a similar sable. She is 11 weeks old. I also have one that is a little darker and he's 8 weeks old. I'll attach pics below. I've very eager to see how they turn out too! It's also crazy how much a difference the lighting can make. The pictures of the darker sable were taken minutes apart.


----------



## atomic

This is my guy as of a few days ago, now his face is looking darker. He also turned twelve weeks on Saturday!


----------



## Huckleberrysits

Benge and Atomic it’s so funny we such similar dogs and such similar ages! Huck turns 12 weeks this Tuesday ? 
Benge your guy (lighter) really looks similar. Atomic your boy is getting darker! Huck is...I don’t know what he’s doing. Staying the same, maybe getting lighter I think? But again, lighting makes a huge difference. I just hope he darkens up more than anything! Here he is now. I want him to stay a baby but I want to know what he looks like too : pz


----------



## Huckleberrysits

Ok here’s a better photo of his face. His muzzle is starting to get little red hairs.


----------



## atomic

Rio is 14 weeks today, let's keep this thread alive with updated pics of our pups!


----------



## clipke

I'm thinking he might look somewhat like Jax. Jax's mother looked just like your pups mother and his father was black. I got him at 4 months so I don't have any super young pictures of him, but here he is nearing adulthood.


----------



## Nursejulie

*Macey almost 12 months!*

Sorry some are sideways! Anyone know how to fix this lol?


----------



## atomic

Both gorgeous dogs! I'm thinking maybe Rio will look more like yours nursejulie! But who can really know? I am so curious to see how all of them change! 

Not a sable but my other dog is GSD and Doberman, he has definitely changed colors since he was a young pup to now two and a half. I feel like he may even lighten more as he gets older.


----------



## Huckleberrysits

Agreed! Let’s keep it going! Rio is getting his big boy coat in, I can’t believe It! And he’s so dark! Huck
still has all baby fuzz (he’ll be 13 weeks tomorrow) but I think he may have a longer coat and I’ve heard they can take longer to get adult fur? 

Clipke Jax is gorgeous! Is he a full body sable or patterned? He has a great expression 

And juliesmom I usually rotate the photo on my phone or computer under edit but I am definitely not a pro ? 
Sideways or not I just LOVE your pup’s coloring! 

Here are some more photos of Huck taken recently (I’ll have to get better ones soon)


----------



## Apex1

I think Apex looks to be lighter than the other sables. Adorable dogs everyone.


----------



## Colt751

I don't have a sable pup, but I am absolutely loving all these puppy/adult change pictures. My husband must think I'm crazy I'm gushing over all these puppers but they are all so adorable ?


----------



## Jax08

Huckleberrysits said:


> Here are some more photos of Huck taken recently (I’ll have to get better ones soon)


Your second picture reminds me of a board member's show line sable. Not dark but rich colors. Patterned. 

He's really handsome.


----------



## atomic

Huck is so precious! He looks so soft and sweet! Also his name is adorable too. Rio just started getting some more mature hair but only on the very top of his back, and most of his tail. The rest is all fuzz! I took him on his first hike yesterday and the hitchhikers loved his fuzzy coat as much as I do and I had to pick about fifty of the buggers out.


----------



## Huckleberrysits

Apex1 said:


> I think Apex looks to be lighter than the other sables. Adorable dogs everyone.


He's a stunner! Did he go through a lighter phase as a puppy or is that baby photo pretty much what his coat was until his adult coat started coming in?


----------



## Huckleberrysits

atomic said:


> Huck is so precious! He looks so soft and sweet! Also his name is adorable too. Rio just started getting some more mature hair but only on the very top of his back, and most of his tail. The rest is all fuzz! I took him on his first hike yesterday and the hitchhikers loved his fuzzy coat as much as I do and I had to pick about fifty of the buggers out.


Awww thank you! And that fuzz is just the best, people go crazy over GSD puppy fluff it seems! Rio is looking so good, I am excited to keep watching him grow! 

PS-I think my replies might be out of order and I don't know how to reply without quoting and it not getting confusing so apologies if my responses show up funny!


----------



## Huckleberrysits

Jax08 said:


> Your second picture reminds me of a board member's show line sable. Not dark but rich colors. Patterned.
> 
> He's really handsome.


Thank you! I think I may know the dog you're talking about, as it seems I've combed through every sable thread about coloration that exists! His parents had good pigment, so paws crossed :wink2:


----------



## Apex1

Huckleberrysits said:


> He's a stunner! Did he go through a lighter phase as a puppy or is that baby photo pretty much what his coat was until his adult coat started coming in?


Thank you. It was pretty much what his coat was until his adult coat started coming in.


----------



## Huckleberrysits

Apex good to know! I think that's sort of what Huck will be like...I see a lot of sables that have a really blonde phase but I don't think Huck will be that dramatic. I wasn't sure if that was a sure-fire sable stage or just a depends on the dog/genetics. Than again sometimes I look at his younger photos and I think he has really changed... SMHL love these sables!


----------



## Huckleberrysits

Also, some updated photos of Huck who will be 14 weeks on Tuesday. He’s still all fluff sans the tail triangle but is getting a noticeable wave in the fur down his spine. So curious about how he’ll turn out, but so wanting him to stay a floof just a bit longer! We also lost the ears...think he’s teething a bit ?


----------



## Chuck94!

Yup the blonde stage is real and is the best! Here is Rollo in his blonde stage and then couple of months later


----------



## Huckleberrysits

[/I][/I]


Chuck94! said:


> Yup the blonde stage is real and is the best! Here is Rollo in his blonde stage and then couple of months later


Oh. My. Goodness. I am getting cute aggression over here, that picture of Rollo as a puppy! I just want to smoosh his perfect little muzzle! And he turned out so handsome-that transformation is bananas!! His light phase is also shockingly similar to what Huck's coat looks like right now. Guess I better soak it in!


----------



## atomic

I just LOVE Huck! He is sooo sweet! I wish him and Rio could be buddies hehe. Rio is fifteen weeks now, and is getting more of his real coat.


----------



## Huckleberrysits

Oh RIO! Oh I so wish we could be closer and they could meet up! How’s he doing? He’s looking soo Handsome. Huck is in his “blonde” phase, pretty washed out but he’s got the wave down his spine-just waiting for those adult hairs to come through! He’s 33 lbs 14 weeks tomorrow and his forearm bones/carpal joint are thicker than mine/our other large adult dogs ?
Where did our babies go?!
Oh and he’s also getting naughtier by the day, especially now that he’s coffee table height ?


----------



## Huckleberrysits

Oops forgot to add the photos-here he is, photos to mainly show color. He was hunching weird as he crept through the wet grass :ROFL:
Oh his ears were mostly up again today!


----------



## atomic

He is such a darling! And a husky little guy! Is he a mamas boy? Lol Rio is growing what seems by the day, in his coat it is getting darker except where he has a clear lighter "scarf" around his neck. He has also been increasingly more naughty! And very sneakily so, I've been discovering items on the ground that were placed higher on a counter I previously thought him incapable of reaching. Growing indeed! He turned sixteen weeks yesterday, Saturday.


----------



## Nikka Khrystyne

I have littermates (Layla and Odin) whose mom was dark sable and dad was a beautiful black and red. Layla and Odin were the only two dark sables. They had one bi color littermate and the rest were more of a lighter sable as puppies. I’m unsure how dark they are know. I’ve attached pictures from when they were puppies as long with how they look now at 6 months. I love their color and how dark they are ended up. Although they did go through a more tan phase. A picture of the mom is also attached a picture of their mom. 

I loved watching their color change from dark to light and now back to dark again. They used to have almost identical markings. They are still pretty similar. Odin is the one with the white patch on his chest. 

The two picture where they tiny is 6 weeks. Then 8 weeks. The rest were around 3-4 more old, and then them now.


----------



## bengeslugger

Yeah, I just now saw your comment about our puppies being the same age. Also, I don't know how to directly reply to anyone from my phone, but my girl turns 16 weeks old tomorrow. She weighed 31 pounds at her vet visit on Monday.


----------



## bengeslugger

Here she is lol


----------



## atomic

How's everyone pups? Here's most recent pic of Rio!


----------



## Huckleberrysits

I am also not sure how to direct reply on my phone but we’re doing well! Trying to weather teething, and yes, moving everything higher up! Huck has also decided that people are suspicious and need to be woofed at (eyeroll.) He has the funniest wave down his spine-I hope it blends in a bit in the future ?
How’s Rio? Any fun 4 month old mile stones? He’s so handsome and just look at that pigment!


----------



## atomic

Huck has changed considerably since the previous photos! He's still so dang cute. I wouldn't mind if he woofed at me! Lol! Rios been doing very well except he has been increasingly naughty, AND instead of barking at people he barks at other dogs. I'm hoping it's just as a phase as he otherwise is great! He's also getting too big too quickly, he needs to stay as my little fuzz. He is incredibly sweet, and I am definitely "his person".


----------



## Huckleberrysits

Hehe Huck barks at other dogs too, it’s all suspicious. They’re just find their voices ? 
I bring a goodie bag and work on Huck focusing on me so if a dog/person pops up he thinks he hit the treat jackpot and looks to me ROFL 
Rio is just gorgeous. I feel you on them growing up too fast, they were just little fuzzes not that long ago!! I know I was curious about his coloring, but I miss the tiny pup too lol


----------



## atomic

I too always carry treats! It provides a nice heel on a walk and a solid recall off leash. Rio is a curious wanderer, I call and he appears out of nowhere lol. Still a puppy, but disappearing more and more.


----------



## Huckleberrysits

Agreed on the goodies! Here’s a few different angles of his coat so you can see what the blonde/grey turns into (until his next transformation!)


----------



## bengeslugger

Here she is. 4 months old


----------



## atomic

The pups are looking great!!! How are they doing now? Here’s most recent of Rio! He’s getting so big, where did my puppy go?! He’s now taller than my pit and in the same weight range, about 50 lbs but I haven’t officially weighed him. I love him to pieces!


----------



## Sarah Libby

Hello everyone!! I have a sable girl, Penny! She is 4 months old and I cannot wait to see what she will look like when she gets older! Pics attached of her now, and one before I got her. She already has changed so much!
(The one before I got her she is more red/copper)


----------



## Sarah Libby

A few more pics, including mom and dad ?


----------



## atomic

Aww pretty Penny! She has that same mischievous look Rio gets lol. Here he is in his new harness, I expect it to be his adult one too. It has the softest, most cushy material I’ve ever felt!


----------



## Dionne2u

Loving all these pictures! This is my first sable, so very curious how her coat will change. This is photos at 12 weeks. Judging from pictures her mom was a dark sable and dad tan& black saddleback. So exciting to see the changes, i can't stop watching everyone's puppy changing pictures. 

I'll post more too as the time goes by.

Would be curious if anyone has or had a color like this and the after pictures. Thanks again. 

Top picture 12 weeks, botton picture 5 weeks


----------



## Huckleberrysits

Oh my goodness, I haven't been able to check back in awhile but look at all these adorable sable pups! I love watching them change! Rio is such a big boy-he looks TALL! And Benge, your girl is looking different too! Keep posting photos of your wonderful sables  
Huck is starting to look more and more like an adult, I can't believe he's the same puppy. I couldn't love him more! Haven't weighed him in awhile but hes now 5 1/2 months old


----------



## atomic

Rio will be six months old on the 23rd. He’s getting so big! Also, he loves snow!


----------



## dojoson41

*colors*

You don’t have to apologize, there is nothing wrongwith wanting a certain color dog. I prefer Black/silver or Blacks/reds


----------



## ksotto333

My sable full sisters, born 3 years apart. Love their similarities and their differences in color. Dad was black and tan, mom very black sable. We took Della on her first camping trip to Michigan when she was 9 weeks old, they both love it UP there.


----------



## Huckleberrysits

Ok finally some photos to show his changes! Huck is now 5 months 4 weeks, and about 48 pounds. His black is starting to recede and it looks like he’ll be patterned and not the full body we hoped for. But they can surprise us and we love him no matter what!
I love seeing. everybody’s sables, let’s keep the progression photos going!


----------



## KaiserAus

He is gorgeous! 
I love a patterned sable  I think they are the best


----------



## atomic

Huck is growing into a handsome young man!


----------



## Megan1987

Nymeria 6 & 10 weeks .. bottom her mom and dad


----------



## Malibu

https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...nt.php?attachmentid=515899&stc=1&d=1545511370

I can't wait to see her color change. Her mother was all black.


----------



## Sarah Libby

Penny turned 5 months on the 18th, and is 48 pounds! I can't believe how big she is getting!


----------



## atomic

Everyone’s dogs are wonderful! Rio is six months old as of the 23 and is 60+ pounds! Where did the babies go??


----------



## Boone18

My Boone is going on 8 months.


----------



## Boone18

The last picture was taken just a couple of weeks ago. Sorry about the first one being upside down.


----------



## atomic

Aww Boone is such a big handsome fluff! Also I love his name. He turned out fairly light!


----------



## bengeslugger

Here’s my 2 pups. 5 and 6 months old


----------



## crittersitter

Shane as a little pup and at 9months old.


----------



## Huckleberrysits

I am LOVING these photos! Nothing more fun than seeing sables change (I think ? )
Everyone’s pups is gorgeous, but I agree, our babies are growing up so fast! Here’s some of Huck now


----------



## Jenny720

It is very fun to watch all the changes! The only thing is having to lighten up most of the photos to see their face! He is very handsome!


----------



## Steve Strom

The old man at the park today.


----------



## Jax08

Seger and his menace


----------



## Steve Strom

Menace, Lol. You're going to give her a complex.


----------



## Jax08

Steve Strom said:


> Menace, Lol. You're going to give her a complex.


I changed her name to Finley. It's one of the flying monkeys from Oz.


----------



## AustinIllini

Mom's a red Sable, dad's all black. Enzo is just pretty


----------



## Jenny720

All gorgeous!


----------



## Jenny720

Jax08 said:


> Seger and his menace


Lol! That’s his Karma when he was pup - well that what I say about max and Luna. Nice photos I wish had taken more photos they grow up so fast!


----------



## atomic

Hows everyone’s pups doing? I just love my little boy so much! He is so cuddly and sweet, definitely my boy <3 and at just seven months growing too much! Couldn’t be happier with him, though he still has a ways to go if he plans to keep up with my Dobie!

I’ve been taking the dogs on regular outings in my back yard which is quite literally a mountain, I feel it is not only great exercise but also paramount in teaching natural dexterity. They have to think about where to put their paws constantly! I’m just so proud of him and what a handsome young adult he’s blossoming into.


----------



## Judy Untamed

Gorgeous boy! Both your dogs look great. And I'm deeply envious of your back yard!


----------



## kayde2510

This is 1 yr old Kaiser, beautiful boy he is!!


----------



## atomic

Thank you Judy! It’s a climb getting to the top, but we have fun even on the lower levels. I love to take them hiking but it’s near impossible to bring all three by myself and keep them on leash, but anything goes in the yard!

Kaiser is beautiful, and adorable!


----------



## atomic

Need a thread refresher! Hows everyone’s pups? Hard to believe Rio will be eight months on the 23! I’m sure everyone else’s pups are growing just as quickly. I won’t lie, when my boyfriend first surprised me with him I had my worries. My Dobie mix is a handful and I also have another older dog (who is a dream) but I fussed over how he would fit in and if I’d be able to handle another high energy boy. I’m happy to say he’s been so wonderful and has melded perfectly into our family, and also much more biddable as a pup than my Dobie! He’s also best friends with him and they play constantly. Love him!!!

And do you see those flowers blooming? So hoping spring is well on the way!


----------



## GSDLove

My Bella at 8 weeks then at 6 years.


----------



## GSDLove

Bogie at 12 weeks, 23lbs. My husband thinks he looks like a ewok&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Sarah Libby

Penny now at 8 months!


----------



## charley760

Yes I have one but mine is lighter I also wanted a darker sable ! Any one know if he will change colors ??? This Is the mom and dad


----------



## atomic

He is certainly adorable! I can’t see him being as dark as his parents, but there’s no telling with sables how their appearances will turn out for sure. Someone more knowledgeable may be able to give better insight!

Lovin everyone’s babies, beautiful and precious.


----------



## bengeslugger

This is an older picture, but he’s 5 months old in this picture. He will be 7 months in 3 days. I weighed him today and he weighed 80 pounds?!? ?


----------



## Sabis mom

charley760 said:


> Yes I have one but mine is lighter I also wanted a darker sable ! Any one know if he will change colors ??? This Is the mom and dad


Hi and welcome to the forum! Your puppy is absolutely adorable but it will not get darker. Are you sure that is mom and dad?


----------



## Paigika

I love looking at all these beautiful Shepherds. I also am excited to see how my girl Nala changes as she grows. 

The first ones are almost 10 weeks.

The one in the middle when she was 6 weeks.

The last ones are at 8 weeks.


----------



## CometDog

I think I posted on this before, but I'll update. Valor at 5 months and 20 months. Much the same lol


----------



## Jenny720

Max is dark sable
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinIllini

Enzo is a red sable but he's generally pretty dark. At agility his coat colors really pop


----------



## Huckleberrysits

Yes, once again, I seem to fall off the face of the earth, but my doggos are a time vortex! Especially as Huck gets older we need to get creative with keeping him busy! 
I ADORE all these pictures! Every sable here is just gorgeous. The variety is simply stunning. I Hope everyone is doing well, and keep the new photos/updates/all that good stuff coming! 
Here’s Huck at 9 months old, haven’t weighed him in a bit he’s maybe 62 lbs? I think he’ll max around 70-75. Have to get a height on him too...he’s just perfect for the jobs I want to do with him. Quick and agile and working him in wilderness search areas I have a setup to carry him out myself if he gets injured (I am not a big person, so it wouldn’t do if he got too hefty! ? )
I do anticipate more color change. Curious to see how he progresses!


----------



## atomic

Oh Huck is looking fantastic! I swear him and Rio are brothers lol. I’m about to start agility classes with him!


----------



## Gers4lyfe

The sable is 8 months in this photo









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## JoanF

Here is my sable boy, Charlie. He is 5 months old today. <3


----------



## wm97

http://druglibrary.org/chopper/2194271809.jpg


----------



## atomic

Well how’s everyone’s pups doing?? Rio will be ONE in two weeks! What the ****! Where did the time go??

He is such a love bug, and I’m definitely his mama!


----------



## Paigika

Nala at 6 months.


----------

